

Project dev turns up to INDECT cybersurveillance talk Q&A at CCC, anger ensues - JonnieCache
http://mirror.fem-net.de/CCC/27C3/mp4-h264-HQ/27c3-4237-en-indect_eu_surveillance_project.mp4.torrent

======
JonnieCache
First half an hour is the presentation about the EU's cybersurveillance scheme
called INDECT: <http://www.indect-project.eu/>

Gets really interesting in the second half when a researcher from the project
at a university in poland turns up for the Q&A, and the roomful of hackers
starts firing angry questions at him.

Here is a direct link to the mp4 if you can't use the bittorrent link above,
but lets try not to smash the shit out of the CCC's servers (the file is
~1gb): [http://mirror.fem-
net.de/CCC/27C3/mp4-h264-HQ/27c3-4237-en-i...](http://mirror.fem-
net.de/CCC/27C3/mp4-h264-HQ/27c3-4237-en-indect_eu_surveillance_project.mp4)

